# Bios Asus A8V verstellt sich selber



## Cheese (8. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab ein sehr komisches Problem und ich weiß nicht mehr weiter...

Habe zu Hause ein Asus A8V Board, funktioniert auch super, nur hin und wieder verändert sich wie von selbst die Bootgerätepriorität. 

Habe einen Highpoint Rocketraid 1640 drinnen, an dem 2 Maxtor 160 GB SATA Platten laufen, an dem IDE-Port hängt noch ne 160GB-Platte.

Hier das Problem: Von Zeit zu Zeit ändert sich Reihenfolge der Festplatten im Bios und dadurch startet der PC nicht mehr. Kann mir jemand sagen, woran es liegt und was ich dagegen machen kann? Ich vermute mal auf irgendwelche falsch geladene Kondensatoren.... Wäre dies möglich?

Danke und Gruß
Cheese


----------

